# Hopper 3 and Harmony Ultimate, for any of you Harmony users



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I've had my H3 for a few days now, replacing my 722K, and I'm loving it. Took a little while to get used to the new lmenus and guide, but II wouldn't want to go back at this point.

Question 1:
I've seen a number of posts in various forums (logitech, satteliteguys, etc) that claim the H3 works fine with the Harmony. Hmm. I do have my Harmony One with hub paired and working, but there are no buttons for Options, Home, or Apps listed in the Harmony setup. Has anyone found these? Or, are those not on the pre-52 remotes and Logitech just hasn't caught up yet? (I have a 52).

Question 2:
It appears that the Options button is the only one that might be critical, I can get to the home menu and apps via the 'menu' command and a few other key presses, so it looks like Home and Apps are just shortcuts, I can program sequences for those.
But, what about Option? I have noticed that in some screens, there's a little note that says to press one of the color keys for options. Is this equivalent? I've noticed the Options key on the 52 doesn't do anything in contexts where I don't also see the color key note.

Anticipating the "why don't you just use the H3 remote?". Well, if it controlled everything I have and was programmable, I might.
But, it doesn't and isn't. 

OTOH, the 52 isn't a bad little remote for what it does.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I just bought a Harmony Smart Control: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BQ5RYI4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00

My Harmony One, I had fro about 8 years, finally died. I was able to transfer all my settings to the new device in minutes; without having to use a computer. It worked great on my android tablet.

While it only controls 8 devices, it is much cheaper than the Harmony Ultimate. It works fine with the Hopper 2 w/Sling. It comes with the Harmony Smart Hub and works with the Android App on my Tablet and smart phone.

This is the remote is comes with: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LTKGFDQ/ref=s9_simh_gw_g23_i2_r?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-1&pf_rd_r=030T8D7GD84MQQC9FCJX&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2079475242&pf_rd_i=desktop

It is not rechargeable, but uses: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FZYU51U?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00

The only downside with the Harmony provided remote, the skip buttons are on one button set. So, to do a short skip, you have to hold the button down fro a second or two. If not, it skips at high speed.

The colored buttons on the Harmony correspond to those one would find on a DISH remote; at least the remote that comes with the Hopper 2. A Hooper 2 remote does work with a Hopper 3.

Honestly, paying $99 was much better than spending $318. I do not have 16 devices to control.


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks nice! Can you post back in a few days to give your impressions about use? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

If you put the color buttons on the LCD screen of your Harmony One, the red button gives you "Options". DVR (or List) needs to be on screen. Remember, you can use the left and right skip buttons to move between tabs on the top of screens.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

You can teach the Harmony Hub any remote commands that the Logitech database is missing.

And assign that command to any button or screen position that you want. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Ok, so after some comments and testing, I've decided the Harmony works fine for controlling the H3, as long as you enable IR. Known Harmony issue with pairing/IP support if you have a hub, doesn't work.

I'm using the Hopper with Sling device config for now. The default device mappings are such that the color keys are the proper pre-52 remote color keys, so that's fine. DVR maps properly to DVR, and Menu maps to Menu. I did remap the Harmony 'Exit' to Cancel as short-press, Live-TV as long-press, that seems to match the V52 remote 'Back' functionality. I've added touch buttons for On Demand, Search, Netflix, and some PIP commands. Everything else works as expected.

Note that you don't need a Harmony Ultimate or a hub for this to work, since it's using IR. Any of the programmable Harmony remotes should work.
I'm a happy camper.

Note also that you CANNOT learn H3 commands that are missing, because the Harmony can only learn IR codes, and the H remotes are only RF.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Do you mean the 50.0 remote? AFAIK, the 52.0 hasn't been released.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Nope. I have a 52 remote. Just got my install this week. Big '52.0' imprinted in the plastic on the battery cover.
BTW, I thought (although I haven't paid much attention to this because I didn't have a Hopper until now) that the 50 was the rumored voice-response remote?

Does the release of the 52 mean that's dead, or just behind schedule?


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

The 52.0 is out. It is the 50.0 (voice/touch) remote that is not yet out.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Sorry, my mistake. I believe when the H3 was just coming out someone mentioned the remote version numbers and it just stuck that way. Anything I might have said previously about the two remotes, reverse that. :grin:


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

nmetro said:


> I just bought a Harmony Smart Control: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BQ5RYI4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00
> 
> My Harmony One, I had fro about 8 years, finally died. I was able to transfer all my settings to the new device in minutes; without having to use a computer. It worked great on my android tablet.
> 
> ...


I recently purchased this remote and am using it with HWS and have an echo dot with Dish skill. I love the way it all works and the hub is a masterpiece of engineering. The only problem is I can't get the DVR button on the remote to work. The Harmony 880 it replaced had a list button on the display that opened the DVR. I cannot find a List button on the Smart Control and I can't map any buttons to a list command that I have been able to figure out. I can't seem to get to the DVR no matter what button I try. Have you been able to use the DVR with your Smart Control. I know you posted almost 2 years ago but I can't find this information anywhere using an internet search and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

OK I g working, but not sure which of 3 methods fixed it. First I hadn't fully linked the Harmony skill with Alexa, which led me to be able to link my Hopper to the Harmony app. Then I tried mapping an unused key on the Harmony remote to DVR. After doing all three of those the DVR button works like a charm. This remote is really cool and a steal for what I paid for it at Walmart 58 bucks!!


----------

